# CDR Preparation Services



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Dear All,

Is there any website who can help all new australian expats for their Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) preparation.

Does anybody know?


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

immi2Aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there any website who can help all new australian expats for their Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) preparation.
> 
> Does anybody know?


I know, but posting here would violate the rules of forum. Send me your email via PM.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ar.malik said:


> I know, but posting here would violate the rules of forum. Send me your email via PM.


actually it wouldn't violate the rules - recommendations from regular posters are allowed as long as you have no personal links to the company, such as it being your company or you work for it


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> actually it wouldn't violate the rules - recommendations from regular posters are allowed as long as you have no personal links to the company, such as it being your company or you work for it


Based upon information/provision prodived by the xabiachica, I am posting it.

@Immi2Aus

www.samplecdr.com


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks buddy


----------



## RRam (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Immi2Aus,

I believe you must already be here since this thread was posted in 2011.

I am in the process of writing my CDR for Engineers Australia. Could you please let me know if you used the services of samplecdr and if their services were good?

Thanks


----------

